# Kendra Wilkinson hielt Vibrator für Einbrecher



## Mandalorianer (28 Dez. 2010)

*Was war denn da los?
Kendra Wilkinson hielt Vibrator für Einbrecher​*

Damit konnte sie ja nun auch nicht rechnen! Nachdem Kendra Wilkinson (25) wieder einmal umziehen musste, weil ihr Mann Hank Baskett (28) einen neuen Job angenommen hatte und sie deshalb nicht allein in Philadelphia bleiben wollte, passierten ziemlich gespenstische Dinge in ihrem neuen Haus in Los Angeles. Aber alles der Reihe nach:

Hank erfuhr in einer Folge der Reality Show „Kendra“ auf E! Entertainment Television, dass er seine Football-Mannschaft, die Philadelphia Eagles verlassen muss. Doch der Schock hielt nicht lange an, denn schnell flatterte ein Angebot des Teams der Minessota Vikings ins Haus. Das bedeutete allerdings, dass er seine Frau und den gemeinsamen Sohn Hank IV verlassen musste, was Kendra natürlich sehr traurig machte. Weil sie nicht vorhatte allein in Philadelphia, wo sie kaum jemanden kennt, zu bleiben, beschloss die Blondine kurzerhand zurück nach Los Angeles zu ziehen. Das unorganisierte Umzugsdrama wurde natürlich ebenfalls von einem Kamerateam für die Reality Show begleitet.

Nachdem sie spät abends heil im neuen Haus angekommen war, musste sich das Model natürlich erst einmal einen Schönheitsschlaf gönnen. Doch mitten in der Nacht hörte sie dann plötzlich ein sehr merkwürdiges Geräusch. Total verängstigt stieg Kendra die Treppen ins Erdgeschoss ihres Hauses hinab, mit der Vermutung, Einbrecher würden sich an ihrem Hab und Gut zu schaffen machen. Doch was das gruselige Geräusch verursachte, war keineswegs menschlicher Natur. Denn was so undefinierbare Laute von sich gab, war Kendras Vibrator, der eingepackt in einer der Umzugskisten surrend seine Runden drehte!
*
Vor laufenden Kameras vom eigenen Vibrator erschreckt – das kann doch nur Kendra Wilkinson passieren... :WOW:happy010*

*Gruss Gollum*


----------



## Punisher (28 Dez. 2010)

Na wenigstens bumst sie nicht mit anderen Kerlen während ihr Mann außer Haus ist


----------



## syd67 (28 Dez. 2010)

Punisher schrieb:


> Na wenigstens bumst sie nicht mit anderen Kerlen während ihr Mann außer Haus ist



sicher?


----------



## krawutz (29 Dez. 2010)

Aber irgendwie stimmt der Gedanke schon.


----------



## AMUN (29 Dez. 2010)

> der eingepackt in einer der Umzugskisten surrend seine Runden drehte!


 lol3


----------

